# Jazz Festival Domberg



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

There is a great jazz festival in domberg in September. We are planning to go it it and then move onto a tour of the Mosal.

http://www.campingindebongerd.nl/english/index.html

This is the campsite, and it is very civilised. Even a doggy shower and car and van wash people on site.

http://translate.google.co.uk/trans...he+sea+domberg&hl=en&rlz=1R2GCNV_en&prmd=ivns

http://translate.google.co.uk/trans...he+sea+domberg&hl=en&rlz=1R2GCNV_en&prmd=ivns

Anyone interested?


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

We love Domburg and the county of Zeeland. We often stay at Hof Domburg.

http://www.roompotparcs.com/holidayparks/552208/hof-domburg/

It will take you 5 minutes walk into the village.

Outside the campsite is the busstop from where you can take the bus to the town of Middelburg, which is a great little town. Well worth a visit.

Have fun

Maddie


----------

